# TaoTao Snowthrower ETSU 650



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello! I am new to this forum, so hopefully I do it right. I am in the process of repairing a snowthrower for a neighbor and usually have no problem at all as the company is usually in the US and parts are easy to get info for. Well, this is a made in China machine and I cannot find any parts info. I have contacted the company. of course no reply. I can't find any dealers that can find the info either, so I am hoping someone else has dealt with one of these things. I am trying to find an auger belt for it, but don't know a part number or size. Please, any help appreciated.:sad2:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

pweelz, welcome aboard!


TaoTao? Do you know what country this equipment was purchased in?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Never heard of them either. Their website is not too hot.
Snowblower - TAOTAO USA INC


----------

